
Ask HN: How do you distribute your software releases? - flavior121
My team is looking for solutions to make new releases of our desktop application available to end-users.<p>We need to make them available to the auto-updater, update the website with the latest version and, in some way, keep track of downloads.<p>I&#x27;m curious to know how other companies and developers distribute their software. Can you please share your experience?
======
photawe
C# UWP: you need to create a .appinstaller file

C# WPF/Winforms: [https://github.com/oleg-
shilo/wixsharp/wiki](https://github.com/oleg-shilo/wixsharp/wiki) C#
WPF/Winforms: Or, you can create a .vdproj which will createa an .msi
([https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=VisualSt...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=VisualStudioClient.MicrosoftVisualStudio2017InstallerProjects))

I've used all 3: depending on your needs, you may choose one. If you need more
info, let me kwow more details about your use case.

------
cpach
You might get better answers if you tell which OS you wonder about.

Also, maybe look at how open source projects have solved this issue. Their
tools might be useful for you.

